# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Optician tools and frame warmer for sale

## Dr Jennifer

Many optician tools and acrylic holder for sale, $175.  Frame warmer with glass beads for sale, $75.  Ultrasonic cleaner for sale, 15.
Picture of tools would not download. Please send email address and I will send it directly to you.  Thank you!

----------


## bcox722002

[QUOTE=Dr Jennifer;462234]Many optician tools and acrylic holder for sale, $175.  Frame warmer with glass beads for sale, $75.  Ultrasonic cleaner for sale, 15.
Picture of tools would not download. Please send email address and I will send it directly to you.  Thank you![/QUOTE
I am interested in your tools. My number is 402-397-1626. Bill Cox. billc@drlegge.com

----------


## bcox722002

[QUOTE=bcox722002;462249]


> Many optician tools and acrylic holder for sale, $175.  Frame warmer with glass beads for sale, $75.  Ultrasonic cleaner for sale, 15.
> Picture of tools would not download. Please send email address and I will send it directly to you.  Thank you![/QUOTE
> I am interested in your tools. My number is 402-397-1626. Bill Cox. billc@drlegge.com


Dr Jennifer, I want to buy your tools. Contact me please. Bill Cox

----------


## dhz914

i would be interested in the glass bead frame warmer my email is dave2z@aol.com

----------


## dhz914

i am interested in yuor frME WARMER  dave2z@aol.com or 9083095980

----------

